# FFAs VS BHMs [VOTING & PICS]



## BillNyetheCoolGuy (Dec 5, 2007)

How many FFAs do we have? How many BHMs do we have?

Who knows? Time does. Vote now!

Post what you think is your *BEST PHOTO*.


----------



## BillNyetheCoolGuy (Dec 5, 2007)

I forgot the photo!


----------



## RVGleason (Dec 5, 2007)

Here's one of me with my namesake.

RVGleason :eat1: 

View attachment RVG.jpg


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## Melian (Dec 5, 2007)

Wow, I've never seen you before, RV! Love the namesake.

About the "best photo"....I'll PM them, sometimes, but am too shy to post.


----------



## charlieversion2 (Dec 5, 2007)

Not my best, but I like this one tonight.









( >.< ) Mary, you have so many better ones, like this one




or this one





you know, this is the one that wins my <3


----------



## BillNyetheCoolGuy (Dec 5, 2007)

I think the general rule should be if you vote you need to post a pic.



and Melian you should just have confidence and post one of your wonderful pics


----------



## Kazak (Dec 5, 2007)

im not on a computer. i use my phone for the net so i cant post a pic.


----------



## Obesus (Dec 5, 2007)

Outta' Southern Hills Frisco, Fogtown, 415! Representin' for the Artiste' and Art Historian set, BHM wise! There are so many BHM and FFA who have great creative lives and we haven't really talked about that in...like two years! OK! Alrighty then! Designated Fat Holy Man over here too! Yay! :bow:


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Dec 5, 2007)

my new hair cut


----------



## Britannia (Dec 6, 2007)

Of the moment, this one.


----------



## johnnytattoos (Dec 6, 2007)

Oh what the heck..


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Dec 6, 2007)

Same pic I posted before, but here it is.


----------



## Feedee81 (Dec 6, 2007)

so this me on december 3 in 2007. 

View attachment Unbenannt-17.jpg


----------



## Catkin (Dec 6, 2007)

You're all so pretty / handsome!!

And that is why I'm not posting a picture. Nothing to do with me being shy. Nope.


----------



## likeitmatters (Dec 6, 2007)

and feeling sexy too...hope all like :shocked:

I am shocked that I actually did this lol 

View attachment 000_0229.jpg


----------



## Britannia (Dec 6, 2007)

johnnytattoos said:


> Oh what the heck..



:wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Dec 6, 2007)

Although I've posted many a pic... here's another one!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 6, 2007)

This is about 3 years ago but, I'm pretty much the same.
The woman is just a friend.
Unfortunately, I suck at resizing pics! 

View attachment PBD7#2.jpg


----------



## Amor (Dec 6, 2007)

ok here it goes.... *deep breath*







sorry its so big...


----------



## Wantabelly (Dec 6, 2007)

Just a piece of me... xxxxxx 

View attachment DSC00133.jpg


----------



## StridentDionysus (Dec 6, 2007)

Amor said:


> ok here it goes.... *deep breath*
> 
> sorry its so big...




:smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten: :smitten:

I got no new pics, at least not face pics  (devil horns with pink band aids count? )


----------



## Weight_And_See (Dec 6, 2007)

Wantabelly said:


> Just a piece of me... xxxxxx



Those eyes are beautiful! WOW!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 6, 2007)

Wantabelly said:


> Just a piece of me... xxxxxx



*
thanks for finally sharing someting!!!!!! come out come out you shy FFA *


----------



## Koldun (Dec 7, 2007)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> Same pic I posted before, but here it is.



Anyone ever tell you that you look like Michelle Bauer?


----------



## Koldun (Dec 7, 2007)

Amor said:


> ok here it goes.... *deep breath*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



....I like big - that's why I'm here.


----------



## Amor (Dec 7, 2007)

johnnytattoos said:


> Oh what the heck..



:wubu: Wow.... Just.... Wow... :wubu:


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Dec 7, 2007)

Koldun said:


> Anyone ever tell you that you look like Michelle Bauer?



I never heard that one before. Is that good or bad? Her film titles are pretty - er - entertaining.

Dr. P:wubu:


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Dec 7, 2007)

Voted and here's the pic. 

Yep it's the one FL made my Avatar from...and I didn't resize either. gah


----------



## scarcity (Dec 7, 2007)

I don't look like I'm autistic, do I?  

View attachment sadasdas.JPG


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 7, 2007)

I am a FFA and here is my latest shot taken last month in November 2007.​


----------



## Bigtallandround (Dec 7, 2007)

here is me! Im about 6'4" and 380. Sorry that Im not skilled enough to size these reasonably! 

View attachment chas4.jpg


View attachment chas6.jpg


View attachment polo5.jpg


View attachment polo3.jpg


----------



## Melian (Dec 7, 2007)

scarcity said:


> I don't look like I'm autistic, do I?



You are so cute!!!


----------



## desi7482 (Dec 7, 2007)

This is me 

View attachment Photo_112805_002.jpg


----------



## scarcity (Dec 7, 2007)

Melian said:


> You are so cute!!!



*laughs* Thanks, Melian. I was perhaps expecting "Yes, you do look like you're autistic..." but cute is better


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 7, 2007)

scarcity said:


> I don't look like I'm autistic, do I?



What? Acoustic? Yes, I'm sure you have very fine acoustics!


----------



## Catkin (Dec 7, 2007)

scarcity said:


> I don't look like I'm autistic, do I?





Melian said:


> You are so cute!!!



I would like to second Melian's comment, and add that the "coat-used-as-a-cape" look is awesome


----------



## scarcity (Dec 7, 2007)

Catkin said:


> I would like to second Melian's comment, and add that the "coat-used-as-a-cape" look is awesome



Doesn't it. My German army coat never fails me  Keeps me warm, has huge pockets that can contain a six-pack (and even more) and is awesome! :happy:


----------



## scarcity (Dec 7, 2007)

sweetnnekked said:


> What? Acoustic? Yes, I'm sure you have very fine acoustics!



*laughs*


----------



## BigD_WV (Dec 7, 2007)

Me in St. Maarten 

View attachment StMaarten24.jpg


----------



## Koldun (Dec 7, 2007)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> I never heard that one before. Is that good or bad? Her film titles are pretty - er - entertaining.
> 
> Dr. P:wubu:



That's a good thing. I think she's a babe.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm not an FFA so I didn't vote. However, I just have to say there are soooo many cuties on this thread.

:smitten:


----------



## Aurora (Dec 7, 2007)

Fat girl for fat boys.  

View attachment gcanyon.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 7, 2007)

Bigtallandround said:


> here is me! Im about 6'4" and 380. Sorry that Im not skilled enough to size these reasonably!



*
welcome back..i saw you posted pics that look like the same ones from 2005?
just curious if you haven't gained any and have maintained the same after 2 yrs? LOVE THE PICS : > very very nice from a bawlmer FFA
*


----------



## Bigtallandround (Dec 7, 2007)

welcome back..i saw you posted pics that look like the same ones from 2005?
just curious if you haven't gained any and have maintained the same after 2 yrs? LOVE THE PICS : > very very nice from a bawlmer FFA

Thank you!! I didnt realize they were the same ones- I just chose a couple without thinking- I have some new ones, I should transfer them to the computer. I guess Ive put on about 20-30 lbs, but generally still the same. How is Bawlmer these days?


----------



## y2beer (Dec 7, 2007)

hi... im new here 
first pic


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Dec 7, 2007)

Koldun said:


> That's a good thing. I think she's a babe.



Then thank you sir.


----------



## rabbitislove (Dec 8, 2007)

BigD_WV said:


> Me in St. Maarten



Why hello thur....:wubu: Are you new here?

How do I attach a picture? I'm feeling brave...


----------



## Knyghtmare (Dec 8, 2007)

Nobody fear! Knyghtmare is here!


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Dec 8, 2007)

rabbitislove said:


> Why hello thur....:wubu: Are you new here?
> 
> How do I attach a picture? I'm feeling brave...



Rabbit, may I call you Rabbit? There is a sticky on the Main Dimensions page that is called something like the How to/What's it for thread. In there it explains how to post a picture better than I probably could. My technical writing skills aren't that great.  Post! Post! We want to see your pretty face!

Dr. P


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 8, 2007)

Knyghtmare said:


> Nobody fear! Knyghtmare is here!



*love the picture!!!!!!!! THANKS FOR SHARING* :smitten:


----------



## Feedee81 (Dec 8, 2007)

so many cute ladys have posted on this thread.you are all very beautifull woman.this is like heaven for me as a bhm to see so many ffa`s on this board.
thank you for sharing.


----------



## rabbitislove (Dec 8, 2007)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> Rabbit, may I call you Rabbit?



You sure can! Lets see what I got...


----------



## rabbitislove (Dec 8, 2007)

y2beer said:


> hi... im new here
> first pic



you should post a clearer face/body pic. 
I'm sure you are cute <3


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Dec 9, 2007)

I'll put up a recent picture once I can find one.

-Qit


----------



## BillNyetheCoolGuy (Dec 9, 2007)

You all look so happy and wonderful!


----------



## chica (Dec 9, 2007)

Alrighty..the corniest one of myself I could find, me being AZN basically.
And beautiful Amsterdam in the background


----------



## Koldun (Dec 10, 2007)

Aurora said:


> Fat girl for fat boys.



Wow - what a great view.


----------



## BoostChub (Dec 10, 2007)

chica said:


> Alrighty..the corniest one of myself I could find, me being AZN basically.
> And beautiful Amsterdam in the background



Hahah great pic you look like a charicter from a anime very cute girl... AZN here too


----------



## gorddito (Dec 10, 2007)

since everyone is being so brave, im showing my pics too and this time with face , im sorry by the bad pics i only have webcam. 

View attachment 3.jpg


View attachment 1.jpg


----------



## chublover350 (Dec 10, 2007)

thats me 





start of the year...around may




a couple days and 40lbs heavier


----------



## rabbitislove (Dec 11, 2007)

Very nice Gorditto I love the beard.

I also love chublover's moob action

:wubu:

Keep 'em coming boys. I see we're outnumbered but I don't mind


----------



## chublover350 (Dec 11, 2007)

rabbitislove said:


> Very nice Gorditto I love the beard.
> 
> I also love chublover's moob action
> 
> ...


yea my belly gets all the chub...moobs, not so much:doh::eat1:


----------



## StridentDionysus (Dec 11, 2007)

rabbitislove said:


> *Keep 'em coming boys. I see we're outnumbered but I don't mind *



I do ¬¬ at least when it comes to number of pics being posted :/.

I'd post a pic but I think everyone has seen me, at least the not so new ppl (and the new ones are men that, no offense, I don't really care if they know how I look like or not)


----------



## Ivy (Dec 11, 2007)

gorddito said:


> since everyone is being so brave, im showing my pics too and this time with face , im sorry by the bad pics i only have webcam.



oh my. where have you been all my life!? :wubu:


----------



## gorddito (Dec 11, 2007)

hooo thank you very much rabbit and Ivy you made me :blush:


----------



## Knyghtmare (Dec 12, 2007)

rabbitislove said:


> Keep 'em coming boys. I see we're outnumbered but I don't mind




<--- Wants to see some Rabbit.


----------



## traveldude1961 (Dec 12, 2007)

here I Am, love all your FFAs 

View attachment aaaatraveldude3.jpg


View attachment aaaatraveldude1.jpg


----------



## Melian (Dec 12, 2007)

rabbitislove said:


> Keep 'em coming boys. I see we're outnumbered but I don't mind




*also doesn't mind*

Some of us can have two!!


----------



## scarcity (Dec 12, 2007)

Woah! *chublover350 *... :wubu:

You're so flippin' handsome, and huggable *sends chublover350 an internet hug* Blue eyes, beard, long hair... :batting:


----------



## Aurora (Dec 12, 2007)

Chublover - you are gorgeous.


----------



## golden_buddha (Dec 13, 2007)

BHM Here, new to the boards, sort of.


----------



## rabbitislove (Dec 13, 2007)

Knyghtmare said:


> <--- Wants to see some Rabbit.



<--is technologically impaired :doh:.


----------



## rabbitislove (Dec 13, 2007)

scarcity said:


> Woah! *chublover350 *... :wubu:
> 
> You're so flippin' handsome, and huggable *sends chublover350 an internet hug* Blue eyes, beard, long hair... :batting:



Hahaa. I was thinking the exact same thing..him and Starscream..goddamn.


----------



## chublover350 (Dec 13, 2007)

so many nice words THANKS!!!!!:smitten::blush:


----------



## Buffetbelly (Dec 14, 2007)

Aurora said:


> Fat girl for fat boys.


 
Great pic, :smitten: but it looks like the drought in Minnesota is even worse than reports indicated!


----------



## Knyghtmare (Dec 14, 2007)

I got bored, so I thought I would do this just for fun today... 


HOT FUZZ!

Right down to the tooth-pick. lol


----------



## Britannia (Dec 14, 2007)

Knyght, love the scruff lol :batting:


----------



## blackcaesarbhm (Dec 5, 2009)

auroa, you look simply beautiful...


----------



## kinkykitten (Dec 9, 2009)

FFA 


Not posting a pic, you know what I look like lol... if you don't and want to see there is one on my profile


----------



## Dusselchen (Dec 9, 2009)

FFA.
And no pic, sorry


----------



## BigChaz (Dec 9, 2009)

blackcaesarbhm said:


> auroa, you look simply beautiful...



I figured it out. Your fetish is to resurrect old threads and tell women they are beautiful anonymously over the internet. I bet you are touching yourself RIGHT NOW.


----------



## 0nlnn (Dec 9, 2009)

This is me... 

View attachment Photo 16.jpg


----------



## Boris_the_Spider (Dec 10, 2009)

C'est moi. Not the best picture I have but the only one I can find right now.


----------



## AZ_Wolf (Dec 10, 2009)

Oh, what the hell.  Don't know how "best" it is, but it IS the newest; just a few days old. 

View attachment chris22a.jpg


----------



## ssbwjedisweetheart (Dec 14, 2009)

Yep am a FFA. 

View attachment 100_0721.jpg


----------



## Durin (Dec 15, 2009)

Here I am fishing 

View attachment Big Fish.JPG


----------



## IszyStone (Dec 17, 2009)

Here's Me...with butterflies on my face


----------



## Sugarkitten7 (Dec 17, 2009)

FFA

thats me with my boyfriend  

View attachment 5896_1129226524628_1646178925_341496_1767380_n.jpg


----------



## WillSpark (Dec 18, 2009)

Sugarkitten7 said:


> FFA
> 
> thats me with my boyfriend



D'aaawwww. That's a sweet picture. You two look great together!


----------



## Sugarkitten7 (Dec 19, 2009)

WillSpark said:


> D'aaawwww. That's a sweet picture. You two look great together!



thanks :happy:


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Dec 19, 2009)

well...... heeeeere's Me. I would have taken one next to My Cadillac Limousine, but it's put away for now 

View attachment 100_0515.JPG


----------

